# Time to swap out RFT's



## CanuckPuck (Apr 7, 2011)

Having perused these forums and the web for hours evaluating the pros and cons of RFT's I am 95% certain I want to rid myself of them. My main reason for wanting to part ways is simply the value equation does not work for me. And no I do not plan to carry a spare but rather the Conti Comfort Kit, a jack, a flat repair kit, etc.

For reference, my ride is a 2007 328ci Sport and I would consider myself an enthusiastic driver at best.

So my current tires are the Potenza RE050A and I am considering the Continental Extreme Contact DW mainly based off of Tire Racks ratings as well as reviews by others. What I like about them is their "ratings" exceed that of the Potenzas as well as one of the highest Tread Life "ratings". My main question which I have not found a solid answer to is how big a difference will I notice in the change of sidewall rigidity on the 328? I suspect that given my driving style it will be noticeable but insignificant.

Anyone using these on an E92?

TIA and lots of good info in the community. Cheers!


----------



## nsz4 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Rft*

I realize it's not quite the question you asked (I have an E86) but last fall I changed the RFT for Conti ExtremeContact DWS. I garage it from Nov to now, so don't need to worry about snow. It completely transformed the car. I had only bought it a couple months before, so thought the tramlining, harsh ride, etc. was just a characteristic of the car. It was 99% the tires. Without the RFT, the ride is less harsh with minimal detectable loss of stiffness. The tramlining is 100% gone! I would describe my driving style the same as yours and for me the negatives are insignificant and the positives 'priceless'. YMMV. Hope that helps.


----------



## Hot Toddy (Nov 23, 2010)

I just changed to Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus about a month ago (non run flats). I have a 2011 328i non-sport. The ride improvement was quite noticable but not spectacular as others have noted because I already had 17" tires and non-sport. I think that the ride comfort on the sport suspensions is supposed to be much more improved.

My car is quieter, has a more comfortable ride, and I do not notice any squishyness or lessening of cornering ability. I just ran it hard yesterday through some high speed and low speed curves and the handling was just fine to me. I do not notice any differences in the cornering ablility, braking, or steering. I run the same tire pressures as recommended on my door for the run flats, 32 and 39. I actually have a little extra air in the tires right now as the temperatures are increasing where I live.

I would estimate a 35% improvement in ride quality, quietness, and comfort with no downsides except for the expense. I went with a full size spare tire because I drive a lot in rural areas and on weekends when tire repairs on run flats would not be available. I also had to get a jack as the BMW does not come with one. All total, it cost about $400 to get a new OEM wheel, jack, and tire tool. I am presently using one of the old run flats as a spare tire. 

I have three of the OEM run flats stored in a dark, climate controlled place and one stored in the car trunk. I plan to reinstall them when I sell the car unless I have new tires on it at that time. So, I am out of pocket about $1,400 to $1,500 for the new tires and spare tire set up, but I have a chance of making some of that up on the back end when I reuse the run flats. I will also have a brand new 285 style wheel to either possibly use again as a spare or sell, further reducing the overall financial drain. 

I was originally going to buy one new Michelin for the spare tire and run the OEM run flat tires until I could not stand them any longer and then but 3 more Michelins a year from now. Then I thought, Michelin may introduce a newer model A/S Plus tire or make small improvements as most manufacturers do all along. So, then I thought maybe I should buy all 4 Michelins now and use one for the spare and just store the other three tires until the run flats have to go. Now let me get this straight, I was planning to continue to drive on tires I hate just to get some wear out of them and leave the tire I want in storage. Nah, I put the tires I want on the car now and the run flats will be used for a spare and stored.

I now have the car I bargained for with a fine ride and great performance. I also have a real spare tire if I need it. I lost some amount of trunk space and added a little weight, but so far that has not been a problem. If you store the spare tire upside down, you get to put all sorts of small stuff in the wheel cavity where they don't roll around.

This is my solution, YMMV.

Hot Toddy


----------



## CanuckPuck (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. At this point all feedback is good feedback.

@nsz4 - Curious why you went with the all season if you park it during winter anyway

@Hot Toddy - Having a spare tire is definitely comforting as we are so accustomed to having one and there are definitely benefits to it. I'm going to try the flat repair kit route and see if I can forgo the need for a spare of any sort. I have roadside assistance through my insurance as well.

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The most common reason to go all season tires for those who already have snow tires is for longer wear and a softer, quieter ride. Other reasons might include the ability to postpone installing winter tires for a couple more weeks or being able to take their winter tires off earlier than those using summer tires.


----------



## CanuckPuck (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Gary, but as nsz4 indicated he has it garaged through winter with no worry of snow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Same thing applies. Most common reason is for smoother and quieter ride with longer wear.


----------



## Hot Toddy (Nov 23, 2010)

Michelin has a new program for tires purchased after some date in March, 2011 where they will send someone to change a tire if it ever goes flat 24/7. I hope never to use them, but that is still another possibility in the event of a flat tire.

Hot Toddy


----------



## CanuckPuck (Apr 7, 2011)

Well as much as I was considering either the DW or PS2, I was in Bellingham on the weekend and Discount Tire made me an offer I couldn't refuse on Hankook V12 Evo's. Mounted, Balanced, with taxes for less than the cost of the DW as well as the $60 V12 rebate. With the rebate it equates to about a $310 edge over the DW which along with all the good reviews seems to make it a wise choice. Won't be picking them up until early May as I take off for a 2 week road trip down to San Francisco and back up the Oregon coast. Looking forward to it!


----------



## CanuckPuck (Apr 7, 2011)

Well I had my V12's mounted and did our trip to San Francisco and back up the 101 to the Oregon coast. Really liked the ride and the handling of the Hankook's. Stuck very well on both wet and dry and for the price I think they are a great buy if you're looking to save a few bucks. Apparently my "enthusiastic" driving style may have been slightly understated as my gf kept waiting for the car to start sliding. :rofl:


----------



## tunachris (Mar 2, 2010)

I went to Michelins PS2 non-RFT. Difference is amazing. Handling is top notch without the "tramlining" and jarrring bumps. My car is lowered with KW coilovers, and would scrape over small speed bumps. that is gone now.

I carry a plug kit, a can of fix a flat and a compressor around town. I bought a space saver spare, lug wrench, and jack for long road trips. Also if needed: BMW Assist, and AAA card.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a 330XI 2006. I have a buldge in the side wall of a rft.
Thinking of going Michelin PSS. non RFT


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I swapped out the BS RFTs at delivery for a set of Yokohama ENVigor A/S. Very pleased.


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Tintinet (Dec 20, 2009)

Finally swapped out the Conti Procontact SSR RFTs for Conti Extreme DWS all season GFTs, just yesterday. Incredible improvement- like getting a new car!


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

dalekressin said:


> I have a 330XI 2006. I have a buldge in the side wall of a rft.
> Thinking of going Michelin PSS. non RFT


Three days and about 150 miles and I am very pleased with Michelin Pilot Super Sports non run flats. 
Will pick up a can of tire inflator today.


----------



## CanuckPuck (Apr 7, 2011)

Well I've got 11,000km on my Hankook V12's and I've developed a slight pull to the left. Went in today for an alignment but that didn't resolve the issue. Things weren't far out but according to the numbers I was advised if anything I should be experiencing a pull to the right. Swapped the front wheels from left to right to test and see if it made any difference and there was now substantial pull to the right. Put the wheels back to original location and it's back to the tire shop to see what can be done. Rather disappointed though that this issue has developed with such low mileage.

Cheers


----------



## CanuckPuck (Apr 7, 2011)

Another follow up on the V12's. Went back to the tire shop and they found my LF to be out of round and replaced it. Back on the road there was no noticeable change. Went back to the shop and they replaced the FR. Hit the road again and all is well. So kudos to Discount Tire for replacing them with no questions asked. I am a little concerned of the actual tires to have this happen with only 11,000km but then I haven't read any reviews elsewhere to suggest this is the norm. Hopefully it was just the exception.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

OEM's have worn out faster than expected forcing me to do some shopping. I like the security of the RFT's (Bridgestone) and can tolerate the ride harshness but space is a premium in my E93. I particularly don't want to be replacing tires at $1500 a pop every 20K miles though. Ridiculous.

I am going to take a closer look at the new generation B'stone 960 A/S. It may be the answer--just wish there were other alternatives.


----------

